# كتاب تكنولوجيا الصناعات الغذائية



## sam1982 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*




*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*كتاب تكنولوجيا الصناعات الغذائية ( كلية زراعة جامعة القاهرة )
* * 
جودة الكتاب عالية و الحمد لله*​*
للتحميل :*

 *رابط تحميل الكتاب :6: :*

 * http://www.ziddu.com/download/11847585/.pdf.html*

 * رابط تحميل الكتاب (( رابط آخر في حال تعذر الرابط الأول ) :6: :*

 * http://www.mediafire.com/?cdhyxoxnyjz*



 * مواضيع الكتاب :*

 * - طرق قياس تركيز المحاليل*
 * - تحضير وخلط المحاليل*
 * - الخطوات العامة لاعداد الخامات الغذائية لعمليات التصنيع والحفظ *
 * - حفظ الاغذية بالتجفيف*
 * - حفظ الغذية بدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة *
 * - حفظ الاغذية بالتعليب *
 * - الحفظ بإستخدام المواد الكيماوية *
 * - حفظ الاغذية بالاشعاع*
 * - عصائر الفاكهة والخضروات *
 * - عصير الفاكهة المركز *
 * - شراب الفاكهة الطبيعي والصناعي *
 * - تحضير المربى والجيلي والمرملاد و المربى الديت *
 * - صناعة المخللات *
 * - صناعة الخل *
 * - انتاج عيش الغراب *
 * - صناعة العطور ومكسبات الطعم ورالرائحة *
 * - صناعة الشمبو *
 * - منتجات الطماطم . (صلصة ,كتشب ,.....)*
 * - المياه الغازية*
 * +*
 * - ملحق جدول تحويل درجات الحارة

*​*حجم الكتاب : 91,6 ميغا بايت*

 *:31: للأمانه الموضوع منقول وهذا رابط الموضوع الأصلي*

 *و أعتذر إذا كان الموضوع مكرر*

 *تحياتي وأحترامي للجميع *​


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر اخي العزيز ولكن الرابط الأول يعمل ولكن لايدعم أكمال التنزيل الى النهاية والرابط الثاني لايعمل


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثير على هذا المحهود وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> مشكوررررررررررر اخي العزيز ولكن الرابط الأول يعمل ولكن لايدعم أكمال التنزيل الى النهاية والرابط الثاني لايعمل



الرابط يعمل ولكن يحتاج إلى نت سريع مع الشكر لصاحب الموضوع وننتظر الجديد من مواضيعه وشكرا على الأمانة العلمية في النقل ........


----------



## jassim78 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب القيم


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وجارى التحميل


----------



## المهندس أنس العزو (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك 

انا بحاجة لكتاب او اي موضوع وشرح يتعلق بصناعات القطر الصناعي ((تحويل الذرة الى نشا وقطر صناعي-غلوكوز....الخ))

جزاك الله كل خير اخي


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## الفنك (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني
الرابط لايعمل الرجاء تويدي برابط جديد فانا بحاجة ماسة لهذا الكتاب
واشكركم مسبقا
يعلم الله كم انا مستفيد من هذا الموقع العظيم
فهو مرجعي في كل بحوثي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم رجاء تحميل الكتاب على ال فور شيرد لأن الأول لا يعمل و الثاني محجوب
و مشكور


----------



## safa aldin (1 يونيو 2011)

الرابطين لايعملان ,الرجاء اعادة رفع الكتاب وشكراً


----------



## radoradoq (4 يونيو 2011)

*الرابطين لايعملان ,الرجاء اعادة رفع الكتاب وشكراً*​


----------



## كيميائي ص (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع و لكنه يحتاج لوقت طويل حتى يتم تحميله ..............


----------



## كيميائي اصيل (30 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم ارجو منك رفع الكتاب مرة اخرى لان الروابط لا تعمل
و شكرا


----------



## Amer2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

لك الشكر


----------



## engineer (1 يوليو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

